# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  درخواست برنامه نویس ios

## aflatoon

سلام.
دوستان اگر کسی دنبال کار پروژه می گرده ی کار برای برنامه نویس ios  سراغ دارم. 
کسانی که تمایل به همکاری دارند از طریق همن تاپیک اعلام کنند. با تشکر

----------


## egol6889

سلام و درود
من برای راه اندازی یک اپلیکیشن تو زمینه گل فروشی آنلاین نیاز به یک اپ ios , اندرویید دارم.وب سایت فروشگاهی داریم میخوایم با اپی که راه اندازی میکنیم همخوان باشه یعنی اینکه یک پنل کاربری داشته باشیم.اگه کسی میتونه از همین طریق اطلاع بده لطفا

----------

